
MIT's Not So Crazy Quest to Get Rid of Stoplights - Thriptic
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3057985/innovation-by-design/mits-not-so-crazy-quest-to-get-rid-of-stoplights
======
amalag
And what is wrong with traffic circles or roundabouts again?

